# green carpet algae (slime)



## IntrepidAquarist (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem with my glosso, except I'm starting to wonder if maybe it's because of super high phosphate levels due to decomposing plant matter. You might try siphoning the soil and turning up the c02 just a hair and manually removing algae in order to give the plants a start over the algae. That's what I did, and it seems to be helping, although I can't be certain yet. 

Also, if it's time, a small water change might not hurt.


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

2ml spot treatment of hydrogen peroxide a day worked for me.


----------



## Granny (Feb 23, 2011)

taniner said:


> 2ml spot treatment of hydrogen peroxide a day worked for me.


100% agree with taniner. There was a lengthy thread about this not long ago, with directions how to use H202 in your tank. Copy all the info and treat exactly as the directions say and you'll be a happy camper  

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/131440-green-blue-algae-growing-sand.html#post1326155

Blue green algae is actually bacteria and peroxide works on it. This works on other algae also. H202 (Hydrogen Peroxide) is magic with this stuff and other tank problems. This is just a bottle of 3% peroxide off the drugstore shelf. I got some on sale the other day $1 a quart!


----------



## pkjai (Feb 23, 2011)

i also have some BGA, and it's right along the edges of my glass where my glosso is carpetting.. I was planning to try h2o2 method before doing a 3 day black out,

question is.. if i spot treat with a syringe into the substrate [or even directly onto the bga for that matter], would it affect my glosso? i mean the bga is RIGHT underneath the leaves of the glosso, on the substrate.


----------



## dubvstudent (Jan 10, 2009)

Spot treating won't hurt your plants.

The H2O2 that you can buy at any pharmacy is a very weak solution that will dissipate and break down in a matter of hours if not minutes in low doses.

BGA (aka cynobacteria) thrives in well lit and nutrient depleted environments IME. Peroxide is a good quick fix but you really need to address its causes for the long term *(typically low flow, too much light/not enough CO2 and ferts).

Look into EI for fert dosing and give your CO2 generator a once over. Those DIY setups are pretty inefficient as it is and are prone to small leaks. How are you diffusing you CO2 and how many BPS do you think you are achieving?


----------



## genomer (Mar 29, 2011)

You may spot reat for a temporary fix, but rest assured your algae issues will return if your dosing/husbandry regimen isn't in order.

If your only flora is HC and some moss I would suggest some fast-growing stem plants to help curb the algae outbreak, if only for a while to help you through this period. 

Start with optimizing lighting/CO2 (and water flow) for your particular set-up; do not overly fret about dosing until you have a firm grasp on the first two.


----------

